# Muuta joukkoliikenteestä > Joukkoliikenneuutiset > HKL: Näin käytät kutsulinjoja

## RSS

Jouko-kaupunginosalinjoista kolme liikennöi kutsujen eli matkustajien tekemien tilausten perusteella eikä niillä ole vakituista reittiä tai aikataulua. Sen sijaan kutsulinjoilla on tietty liikennöintalue ja -aika , jonka sisällä ne kuljettavat matkustajia näiden tekemien tilausten perusteella. Kutsulinjat tilataan Liikenneinfosta ja ne hakevat matkustajan joukkoliikenteen pysäkiltä. Kutsulinjoja liikennöidään arkisin maanantaista perjantaihin. Kutsulinjan voi tilata aikaisintaan kahta viikkoa ja viimeistään tuntia ennen toivottua lähtöaikaa.

*Näin tilaat kutsulinjan:*
 Soita Liikenneinfoon numeroon (09) 310 12345.
 Ilmoita lähtöpaikan ja määränpään osoite (tai lähimmän pysäkin nimi, numero tai osoite).
 Kerro, milloin viimeistään haluat olla perillä.
 Tilaa samalla myös paluumatka ja ilmoita sen toivottu ajankohta.
 Ilmoita matkapuhelinnumerosi, jos haluat saada tekstiviestillä vahvistuksen tilauksesta
 Mene lähtöpysäkille hyvissä ajoin ennen ilmoitettua noutoaikaa ja tarkkaile matkapuhelintasi.
 Muista perua tilaus, jos matkasi ei toteudu.

Liikenneinfo palvelee myös viikonloppuisin klo 917 ja arkisin 6-19.

*Kutsulinja J60*
liikennöi laajalla alueella (Liite 511 (pdf)) aina Hakaniemestä Torpparinmäkeen ma-pe n. klo 7-17.30. Kutsulinjalla J60 ei ole erillisiä aikataulun mukaisia pysähtymispaikkoja. 

*Kutsulinja J74*
liikennöi maanantaista perjantaihin klo 8-16. Kutsulinjalla J74 on aikataulun mukaiset pysäkit Suutarilan palvelukeskuksella, Malmin asemalla ja Jakomäen terveysasemalla. Näiden pysäkkien välillä J74 liikennöi matkustajien tekemien tilausten mukaan palvellen vuorotellen junaradan itä  ja länsipuolta. Aikataulun mukaiselta pysäkiltä kyytiin voi nousta ilman ennakkotilausta. 

- Kutsulinjan J74 liikennöintalue (Liite 512 (pdf)) ja aikataulu Liite 513 (pdf))

*Kutsulinja J84*
liikennöi Laajasalossa ja Herttoniemenrannassa ma-pe klo 8-16. Linjalla J84 on aikataulun mukaiset pysäkit Herttoniemen metroasemalla ja Laajasalon terveysasemalla. Aikataulun mukaiselta pysäkiltä kyytiin voi nousta ilman ennakkotilausta.  Herttoniemen metroasemalla voi vaihtaa muun muassa kaupunginosalinjalle J80 (Herttoniemi-Roihuvuori), joka lähtee laiturista 9. 

-Kutsulinjan J84 liikennöintialue (Liite 514 (pdf)) ja aikataulu  (Liite 513 (pdf))



Lue koko uutinen HKL:n sivuilta...

----------

